# We got Zac today!! :D



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

Oh Jolu, what a gorgeous looking puppy he is. Bet you are stoked. He looks a real sweetheart. Keep us updated.


----------



## jolu (Sep 26, 2008)

Sivaro said:


> Oh Jolu, what a gorgeous looking puppy he is. Bet you are stoked. He looks a real sweetheart. Keep us updated.


He is!! At the mo, he is asleep next to me he he!! Hoping he has a good night...he hasn't really pined today, but think it'll be bedtime he realises he is alone  x


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

YAY, saw where you marked on the calendar early this morning that 
you were bringing him home today! He is a real beauty and so cuddly
looking!


----------



## Jako (Mar 4, 2008)

Awww, congratulations!


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Yea...that is great news you have him home. He is adorable!


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

Aww! Glad to hear he's home safe!


----------



## jolu (Sep 26, 2008)

Thanks everyone...took him for his first jabs today! He was really good!! 

And he has been so good at night too! Had me up 6 yesterday and half 6 today so later than I thought lol! But he is sooooo placid!! And only a few accidents  This morning there was no mess in the kitchen! He was dry all night! Yay xx


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

oh he is adorable! how old is he?


----------



## Michelle Underwood (Aug 15, 2008)

Precious!


----------



## T o d d (Sep 25, 2007)

Aw the lil guys are so cute

Sometimes they make you go :banghead: and other times :whoo: I think in the end you wil be :star: lol, story with icns


----------



## pagan-poodle (Sep 30, 2008)

Awww hes home at last he looks ever so big,how old is he again???
more pics please lol ????


----------



## jolu (Sep 26, 2008)

Hey everyone!! Haven't been on much been so busy lol! 

He is doing great and will be 12 weeks tomorrow! Will post some new pics later on...tis my birthday today so off out celebrating lol xxxx


----------



## Jehn (Apr 21, 2008)

Aww!!! Such a cute little ball of fluff!! I love the soft, fluffy puppy coat. He sounds like a real sweetheart! Enjoy!


----------

